# würdiger Nachfolger emu10k1 gesucht

## sven-tek

Hi!

Ich hab mich mal im Sortiment von Creative umgeschaut und festgestellt das keine Karte mit emu10k1 mehr angeboten wird, richtig oder?

Die Audigy 2 Value hat den ca0108 Chip und die Soundblaster Live! 24Bit mit 7.1 Sound hat den ca0106.

Besitzt jemand eine solche Karte und kann sie empfehlen?

Ich habe in zwei Rechnern die Soundblaster Live! Digital mit 5.1, also emu10k1 - und die Karte ist der Hammer, da läuft alles mit. Ich habe auch noch eine Terratec DMX 6fire im Schrank liegen, die genialste Karte der Welt mit Breakout-Box - allerdings nur unter Windows. In meinem Linuxrechner macht die nur Punk, läuft der esd kann man nichts anderes mehr starten, auch quake3 läuft damit nicht.

Gruss, Sven

----------

## tam

Meine Audigy 2 ZS läuft mit dem emu10k1

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix

----------

## Sonic Lux

Audigy2 rennt hier ohne Probleme...

Auch mit dem emu10k1 alsa treiber.

Der Unterschied zw. audigy1 und 2 ist aber nicht groß, dann warte lieber bis die aktuelle X-Fi unterstütz wird.

Sonic

----------

## PrakashP

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

>  dann warte lieber bis die aktuelle X-Fi unterstütz wird.
> 
> 

 

Was in absehbarer Zeit nicht passieren wird, da Creative keine specs rausgibt...

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *PrakashP wrote:*   

>  *Sonic Lux wrote:*    dann warte lieber bis die aktuelle X-Fi unterstütz wird.
> 
>  
> 
> Was in absehbarer Zeit nicht passieren wird, da Creative keine specs rausgibt...

 

man kann davon ausgehen, dass sie zumindest nen kernelmodul ausliefern als "linux driver".

ist doch bei ati-grakas genauso.

----------

## PrakashP

Wieso? Ist creative = ati? Logik, hallo?

----------

## sven-tek

 *tam wrote:*   

> Meine Audigy 2 ZS läuft mit dem emu10k1
> 
> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix

 

aber der chip selbst hat die bezeichnun emu10k2 oder?

----------

## Kosi

hab bei Windows eine Binär-Datei gefunden ( CT2MGM.SF2) in der was von 

```
RIFF|.!.sfbkLISTÈ...INFOifil........INAM....2GMGSMT Rev N++.isng

...E-mu 10K1.IPRD

...E-mu APS..IENG....E-mu Sound Central
```

 steht.

wenn es das ist was ich denke ,wo ist der Sourcecode ? auf der Creative-Seite find ich nichts ?!

muss Creative dann nicht darauf verweisen wo der sourcecode zu bekommen ist ? vorrausgesetzt es ist das was ich vermute ?!

----------

## Mr_Maniac

 *Kosi wrote:*   

> hab bei Windows eine Binär-Datei gefunden ( CT2MGM.SF2) in der was von 
> 
> ```
> RIFF|.!.sfbkLISTÈ...INFOifil........INAM....2GMGSMT Rev N++.isng
> 
> ...

 

Die CT2MGM.SF2 ist ein sog. SoundFont.

Das ist eine Datei in der Instrumente abgespeichert sind (für MIDI)...

Es gibt im Internet übrigens viele freie und gute SoundFonts, die man verwenden kann...

Also diese Datei ist somit KEIN Binary...

----------

